# Frommses



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Since I'm actually having a hard time finding the Wellness Pea and Duck formula here, I did find a Fromm formula called "Duck ala Veg." I saw a Fromm on the Dry Cat Food list, but it was this one. I'm assuming it's ok, but before I start mixing things I figured I'd double-check. Here's the breakdown:

Ingredients:
Duck, Duck Meal, Pearled Barley, White Rice, Sweet Potato, Whole Dried Egg, Chicken Broth, Dried Tomato Pomace, Turkey Liver, Safflower Oil, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Potato, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Flaxseed, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Green Beans, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite. 

Protein	34% Min
Fat	20% Min
Fiber	3.5% Max
Moisture	10% Max


Thanks in advance!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*EDIT:* Based on my not paying attention to the brand name, Reaper is correct.  
It's "Natural Balance", and that can be purchased at both PetCo and PetSmart.
**The "Wellness" brand is only sold at PetCo, around here.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The one you found is very high in fat, so it's probably not the best to use. The one that's on Reaper's list is Fromm Mature Gold Dry Cat Food, and it would have under 15% fat, as that was Reaper's cut off point.

I found Natural Balance green Pea and Duck at a independently owned pet store. I'll be checking another pet depo around where my horse is next time I head out to the barn. You may want to try the smaller pet/feed stores that you might found that are away from the big names. I've found that they tend to carry more holistic/natural and organic foods.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys-- I thought the fat content seemed a bit much. 

There's actually a "natural" pet store close to where I'll work, so I'll go there and see if it's available. I was surprised at how many different Wellness brands were at Petco though!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

It is Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck not Wellness.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*Sebian:* There is a PetCo and a PetSmart in the *Brier Creek Commons *shopping center.... the one I sent you a link to in Raleigh, NC.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been using Fromm in my gangs mix for a while now but it is just called Fromm Adult or Lite Cat food. It is in a silver foil bag with green (adult) or blue (Lite) label. This food is a flat donut shape that is hedgehog friendly. The Fromm Mature Gold is round pellet shape and the majority of my gang will not eat that shape.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Reaper said:


> It is Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck not Wellness.


That would be a good reason as to why I couldn't find it. :roll:



Nancy said:


> I've been using Fromm in my gangs mix for a while now but it is just called Fromm Adult or Lite Cat food. It is in a silver foil bag with green (adult) or blue (Lite) label. This food is a flat donut shape that is hedgehog friendly.


Fortunately, I save every receipt I get and am surrounded by Petco's, Petsmarts, and independently owned pet shops, so hopefully I'll be able to find it today. I'm just an idiot :lol:

EDIT: I must've been to about 3092850493853094852094385 different pet stores in New York AND Connecticut and no one has it-- even the "natural pet store" (with the same name) doesn't carry it :roll: Perhaps it doesn't exist in the northeast.. My search will continue. Also, the Wellness Salmon Indoor Cat food I got is 18% fat. Should I be returning that one too?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Most pet foods have a website that you can visit and use to locate stores near you. You may wany to see if they have a website and a store locater option. That is what I did to find the different foods I'm using and yes I do have to go to 3 different places to get the food. The things we do for our hedgies, lol!


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

sebian said:


> I must've been to about 3092850493853094852094385 different pet stores in New York AND Connecticut and no one has it-- even the "natural pet store" (with the same name) doesn't carry it :roll:


Is there any reason why you can't order a few bags from an online supplier like PetFoodDirect.com?

They sell a 3lb bag of Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck Formula dry cat food for US$6.99. If you're to buy just one bag, it can be very expensive because you'll have to pay for shipping. But if you buy a few bags together, the shipping shouldn't be too much. They carry many high-quality dry cat foods such as Blue Buffalo, CSFCLS, Wysong, California Natural, Wellness, Solid Gold, Fromm, etc. It'll save you a lot of running around, no?

Btw, we've tried Fromm on our hedgie. Their products use human-grade meat and natural ingredients. The kibble size is very hedgie-friendly too. As Nancy mentioned, if you stick to their low-cal formulas such as Fromm Gold Holistic Mature Dry Cat Food, the fat content should be just fine. Good luck in your search for perfect dry cat food.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Since we live in an apartment, it takes forever for packages to come to our place (assuming the mailman/delivery guy feels like letting us know we have a package), which is why I avoid ordering things online unless they're small, seeing as my boss would become very suspicious if I had 6lbs of 3 different kinds of cat food sent to the office :lol: 

I did, however, find every variety of Natural Balance at another pet store not too far from (which I had never been to before). 

I think between the Blue Spa, CSFCLS, and the Pea/Duck, we'll be set. I'll just return the Wellness and the Fromms. Also, the Wellness comes in wet form, and since one of our hedgies can't keep worms down, I was thinking of using a wet variety as a treat for him until his stomach finally gets back on track. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

When you come down to NC this weekend, you should be able to purchase all that you want to carry back with you. There is a PetCo and PetSmart at "Brier Creek" (the link I sent to you), and I know they have it, b/c that is where I shop at.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

What about the salmon A la veg from them, the pet store did not have the other kind in stock, but gave me a sample of this. it is 32% protein and 15% fat.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Nancy said:


> I've been using Fromm in my gangs mix for a while now but it is just called Fromm Adult or Lite Cat food. It is in a silver foil bag with green (adult) or blue (Lite) label. This food is a flat donut shape that is hedgehog friendly. The Fromm Mature Gold is round pellet shape and the majority of my gang will not eat that shape.


Picky by shape? I never even would have thought of that... Maybe that's why my little girl doesn't like Wellness...


----------

